# Can't kill multiple firefox and IE in task manager, hang process, slow loading



## liquidosnake (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello guys, logging to this site after a long hiatus (good streak of problem-free PC!)

I recently bought a Acer Q302LA laptop and installed many software on it (mainly GOG games, Sophos, WinRAR, virtual clone drive, nothing illegal or dubious). Not sure if this is relevant, but somehow I downloaded Trovi search engine, but I uninstalled it via add/remove programs, changed homepage settings and search engine in Firefox and IE, and ran MBAM, so I believe I have removed it completely.

Now my problem is this: I noticed that I am having trouble with both firefox and IE, in that I will have multiple instances of both in task manager that I am unable to force kill process, giving me message that access is denied. As a result, I cannot open new firefox after the last one is closed. In addition, when I was able to open firefox after restarting my PC, both firefox and IE take forever to load pages, with spinning logos on the tabs. What is perplexing is that sometimes these web browsers linger in task manager after restarting, even if I didn't start these programs.

So as of now I have 8+ IE and 2+ firefox in my task manager that I cannot kill, and excruciating slow loading of web pages or inability to open new firefox without restarting.

I ran both MBAM and Sophos, didn't detect any malware/virus. What do I do next?? Am I in right forum??:sad:

Thank you for you help!!


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

The task manager should show a process for each tab in IE and for each separate window for Firefox. I would suggest uninstalling Firefox and re-installing, to see if the problem returns.

Within IE, go to "Manage add-ons" by clicking on the cog icon in the top right hand corner (Tools (ALT + X)) and look through the extensions, toolbars, etc., to see if anything suspicious is there (disable anything you are unsure about).


----------



## liquidosnake (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello 

Thanks for the reply. I think the problem was actually Sophos Anti-virus (after I deleted newly installed program one by one). I deleted it, and now seems everything is back to normal. Consider this thread solved. 

Thank you!


----------

